# Problema spazio nella root [RISOLTO]

## jezet

Salve ragazzi, 

ho un problema di spazio nella mia root

questo è il mio df:

```
$ df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda6             19236308  17003436   1255720  94% /

udev                     10240       284      9956   3% /dev

/dev/sda2               482246     14906    442440   4% /boot

/dev/sda8            111005572   8485792  96880968   9% /home

shm                    1035436         0   1035436   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sdb1            244136352 196690432  47445920  81% /mnt/usb

```

questo ls della root:

```

$ ls -al /

total 169765

drwxr-xr-x  21 root root      4096 Apr 11 08:22 .

drwxr-xr-x  21 root root      4096 Apr 11 08:22 ..

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      4096 Sep 14  2010 .config

drwxr-xr-x   5 root root      4096 Apr 15 11:58 .kde4

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      4096 Apr 25 19:02 bin

drwxr-xr-x   4 root root      1024 Apr 30 04:41 boot

drwxr-xr-x  17 root root      3940 Apr 30 04:08 dev

drwxr-xr-x  88 root root      4096 Apr 30 04:36 etc

drwxr-xr-x   9 root root      4096 Mar 23 19:29 home

drwxr-xr-x  12 root root      4096 Apr 30 04:28 lib

drwx------   2 root root     16384 Jul  9  2010 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      4096 Apr 30 04:07 media

drwxr-xr-x  11 root root      4096 Mar 23 14:22 mnt

drwxr-xr-x   6 root root      4096 Feb 21 21:42 opt

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  37950832 Jul  9  2010 portage-20100708.tar.bz2

dr-xr-xr-x 167 root root         0 Apr 30  2011 proc

drwx------  24 root root      4096 Apr 30 04:55 root

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root      4096 Apr 25 19:02 sbin

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 135801688 Jun 22  2010 stage3-i686-20100622.tar.bz2

drwxr-xr-x  12 root root         0 Apr 30  2011 sys

drwxrwxrwt   8 root root      4096 Apr 30 04:47 tmp

drwxr-xr-x  12 root root      4096 Jul  9  2010 usr

drwxr-xr-x  14 root root      4096 Aug 25  2010 var

```

ogni volta che aggiorno mi mangia un pò di MB nella root, anche se dopo aver aggiornato dò sempre eclean-dist -d

è strano perchè ho l' HD condiviso con Opensuse, e lì ho molti più programmi che su gentoo... però la root è quasi vuota!

Grazie, ciao

EgLast edited by jezet on Mon May 02, 2011 9:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

beh innanzitutto direi che puoi eliminare tranquillamente quei stage3-i686-20100622.tar.bz2 e portage-20100708.tar.bz2 che sono lì soltanto ad occupare spazio. inoltre puoi tranquillamente eliminare tutto quello che sta in /usr/portage/distfiles/

----------

## armaoin

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> beh innanzitutto direi che puoi eliminare tranquillamente quei stage3-i686-20100622.tar.bz2 e portage-20100708.tar.bz2 che sono lì soltanto ad occupare spazio. inoltre puoi tranquillamente eliminare tutto quello che sta in /usr/portage/distfiles/

 

E se non vuoi cancellare i file a mano puoi usare eclean.

----------

## jezet

```
# df                                           

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda6             19236308  14213416   4045740  78% /

udev                     10240       268      9972   3% /dev

/dev/sda2               482246     18595    438751   5% /boot

/dev/sda8            111005572   6927876  98438884   7% /home

shm                    1035400         0   1035400   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sdb1            244136352 198250528  45885824  82% /mnt/usb

```

Cmq non vi sembra un pò troppo per i programmi che ho...

http://pastebin.com/NQ2cYnRF

ciao e grazie mille per le risposte

eg

----------

## ciro64

Prova a vedere anche

```

# du -hs /*
```

Magari noti qualche subdirectory di dimensioni eccessive rispetto al previsto.

Magari hai /var/tmp/portage un po' "piena" ?

----------

## grifone87

Le directory dei sorgenti del kernel mangiano una marea di spazio: ad esempio in /usr/src ho 8 directory che occupano 3.1 GB; di queste 8, solo 3 sono quelle che mi servono, le altre sono di kernel vecchi. Quindi se hai dei kernel che non usi più, puoi rimuovere i sorgenti con emerge -C e poi cancellare manualmente la directory da /usr/src. Anche i moduli del kernel rimosso possono essere cancellati da /lib/modules.

----------

## jezet

@ciro64

```

# du -hs /*

7.6M    /bin

16M     /boot

252K    /dev

62M     /etc

6.5G    /home

107M    /lib

16K     /lost+found

4.0K    /media

190G    /mnt

154M    /opt

du: cannot access `/proc/4436/task/4436/fd/4': No such file or directory

du: cannot access `/proc/4436/task/4436/fdinfo/4': No such file or directory

du: cannot access `/proc/4436/fd/4': No such file or directory

du: cannot access `/proc/4436/fdinfo/4': No such file or directory

0       /proc

867M    /root

13M     /sbin

0       /sys

36K     /tmp

7.6G    /usr

4.7G    /var

```

Allora ho notato che /var proprio come dicevi tu è "piena" (4.7gb )...

```

# du -hs /var/tmp/portage/

4.1G    /var/tmp/portage/

```

il problema è proprio dove dicevi tu, cioè in /var/tmp/portage/! Ma cosa posso cancellare da lì dentro??

```

# ls /var/tmp/portage/

app-editors/ sys-kernel/  www-client/  x11-drivers/ 
```

??

@grifone87

Allora quello di eliminare i vecchi kernel è un lavoro che faccio sempre quindi la /usr/src è essenziale...

però non sapevo di /lib/modules! grazie della dritta!  :Wink: 

ciao ciao e grazie dell' aiuto!

Eg

----------

## k01

in /var/tmp/portage puoi cancellare tutto, in pratica sono i file estratti da un emerge che non è andato a buon fine

----------

## jezet

Ok ora va meglio!

```

# df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda6             19236308   9834964   8424192  54% /

udev                     10240       252      9988   3% /dev

/dev/sda2               482246     18595    438751   5% /boot

/dev/sda8            111005572   6928908  98437852   7% /home

shm                    1035400         0   1035400   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sdb1            244136352 198250528  45885824  82% /mnt/usb

```

quindi in sostanza devo pulire ogni tanto quello che stà in /usr/portage/distfiles/ e in /var/tmp/portage...

quindi il fatto che ad ogni aggiornamento la root venga impoverita di pochi MB dipende dal riempimento delle due suddette cartelle (in particolare distfile)...

giusto?

Grazie mille a tutti! 

ciao ciao

eg

----------

## grifone87

 *jezet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quindi il fatto che ad ogni aggiornamento la root venga impoverita di pochi MB dipende dal riempimento delle due suddette cartelle (in particolare distfile)...
> 
> giusto?
> ...

 

Esatto.

Ciao ciao.

----------

## Onip

sotto /lib/modules/ rimangono anche i moduli compilati dei kernel che, se non più utilizzati, se ne stanno lì a prendere polvere.

----------

## darkmanPPT

Per far si che /tmp e /var/tmp/portage si cancellino sempre, basta mettere tutto in tmpfs !

 :Wink: 

come spiegato in questa guida.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:mijt9GL3NUIJ:en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Portage_TMPDIR_on_tmpfs+gentoo+portage+ram&cd=1&hl=it&ct=clnk&gl=it&client=firefox-a&source=www.google.it

(non ricordo dove sia l'how to ufficiale)

oltre a risparmiarti accessi al disco e compilare più velocemente, hai che le due cartelle si svuotano automaticamente ad ogni riavvio della macchina.

----------

## jezet

Quindi dopo dovrei usare "tmerge" invece di "emerge"?? e se seguo il paragrafo "Automation" non devo aggiungere la riga in fstab... giusto?

ciao ciao

eg

----------

## jezet

Scusate ragazzi avevo letto male la guida!   :Embarassed:   (ero un pò di fretta!) 

adesso ho capito, però la mia domanda è:

Secondo voi quanta "tmpfs size" dovrei dedicargli??

contate che io ho 2Gb di RAM e 1Gb di Swap...

Grazie, ciao

Eg

----------

## pierino_89

 *jezet wrote:*   

> Scusate ragazzi avevo letto male la guida!    (ero un pò di fretta!) 
> 
> adesso ho capito, però la mia domanda è:
> 
> Secondo voi quanta "tmpfs size" dovrei dedicargli??
> ...

 

Se inizi a swappare, il tuo sistema ne risentirà fortemente nell'uso normale.

Ti consiglio di dargli 800MB, e di continuare a usare il classico emerge per i programmi cicci (openoffice, firefox, chrome...)

Tieni conto inoltre che se hai tra le CFLAGS l'opzione -pipe, alcuni file temporanei non vengono creati perché si lavora già in ram.

Inoltre potresti considerare di aggiungere /var/tmp/portage alle clean_tmp_dirs in /etc/conf.d/bootmisc, in questo modo ad ogni avvio sei sicuro che venga svuotata.

Il problema di questo approccio è che se hai una compilazione di openoffice andata a male, finché non ha finito di svuotare la cartella non si avvia   :Shocked: 

Altri suggerimenti per risparmiare spazio:

- se logrotate si incricca, potresti trovarti log che crescono fuori controllo in /var/log.

- di predefinito, il 5% dei blocchi è riservato a root. Questo significa che il 5% del tuo disco df lo dà per pieno anche se non è vero. Di norma il 5% non mette ansia, ma se hai un disco da 500 GB te ne spariscono 25...   :Cool: 

----------

## jezet

Ok grazie del consiglio!

cmq io in /var/log ho questo:

```

ls -al /var/log/

total 25004

drwxr-xr-x 12 root    root        4096 May  2 13:19 .

drwxr-xr-x 14 root    root        4096 Aug 25  2010 ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root        4096 Apr 18 19:54 ConsoleKit

-rw-r--r--  1 root    gentux     15725 May  2 13:19 Xorg.0.log

-rw-r--r--  1 root    gentux     16019 May  2 10:24 Xorg.0.log.old

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root       10851 Aug 25  2010 Xorg.1.log

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root       10851 Aug 25  2010 Xorg.1.log.old

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root        4096 Apr 19 06:10 cups

-rw-r-----  1 root    root       61220 May  2 13:19 dmesg

-rw-rw----  1 portage portage    81239 May  2 07:01 emerge-fetch.log

-rw-rw----  1 portage portage  2401692 May  2 09:00 emerge.log

drwx------  2 root    root        4096 May  2 13:19 everything

-rw-------  1 root    root       24144 Mar 13 06:36 faillog

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root        4096 Aug 25  2010 gdm

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root          20 Oct  4  2010 hamachi.log

-rw-------  1 root    root        2252 Sep 11  2010 hibernate.log

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root        3632 Aug 23  2010 kdm.log

drwx------  2 root    root        4096 May  2 13:19 kernel

-rw-r--r--  1 root    root      293752 May  2 13:19 lastlog

-rw-------  1 root    root    16944477 May  2 20:55 messages

drwxr-xr-x  2 mysql   mysql       4096 Nov 23 16:12 mysql

drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root        4096 Jun 22  2010 news

drwxr-xr-x  3 root    root        4096 Jun 22  2010 portage

drwxrwx---  2 root    portage     4096 Dec 13 13:41 sandbox

drwx------  2 root    root        4096 May  2 13:19 sshd

-rw-------  1 root    root       64384 May  2 13:19 tallylog

-rw-rw-r--  1 root    utmp     5919744 May  2 13:20 wtmp

```

e non ho installato logrotate... dovrei??

per quanto riguarda il "5% fantasma" purtroppo ho solo 8Gb fantasma!   :Crying or Very sad: 

ciao ciao

eg

----------

## pierino_89

Se aggiungi -h alle opzioni di ls e df vedi lo spazio in maniera "umana" (in MB, GB e quant'altro).

Logrotate sì, sarebbe bene installarlo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jezet

Ok, Grazie mille a tutti per il supporto!!  :Wink: 

ciao 

Eg

----------

## Onip

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Logrotate sì, sarebbe bene installarlo  

 

e configurarlo anche...

Io ero arrivato ad almeno un paio di giga di /var/log/messages...

----------

## jezet

Ma in che modo posso cancellarli?? vabbè io ne ho solo 17MB... però...

ciao

eg

----------

## pierino_89

 *jezet wrote:*   

> Ma in che modo posso cancellarli?? vabbè io ne ho solo 17MB... però...
> 
> ciao
> 
> eg

 Beh, direi con rm   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jezet

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

>  *jezet wrote:*   Ma in che modo posso cancellarli?? vabbè io ne ho solo 17MB... però...
> 
> ciao
> 
> eg Beh, direi con rm  

 

Ok perfetto, volevo sapere se potevo eliminarli senza problemi... 

grazie ciao ciao

eg

----------

